# Corally SP12X pinion gear options



## i8tweety (Nov 17, 2008)

I want to run a Tekin 17.5 brushless in my corally SP12X. The problem I'm running into is finding long shaft pinions that are large enough. I'm currenlty running corally pinions with my 27T stock motors, but the largest corally pinion (64 pitch) I can find is only 35 tooth. Does corally offer larger pinions for brushless setups, or are there other long shaft pinions out there?

Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a sp12x and am running a Trinity 17.5. I am using a PRS 80tooth spur and PRS 50 tooth pinion. PRS is short for Precision Racing Systems.
Hope this helps,
Jeff


----------



## i8tweety (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the response.

I have a PRS 80 spur and PRS 51 pinion, but there's virtually no "meat" on the motor shaft beyond the set screw. Are you fully meshing the gears, or only running on 1/2 to 2/3 of the spur? I'm concerned about how little motor shaft is in the pinion (from a wobble perspective).

If it's working fine for you, maybe I'm being concerned for nothing.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm fully meshing the gears and the pinion is on the end 1/3 of the shaft. I have had no problems with wobble so far. It looks like it will fall right off but is secure.
Jeff


----------

